# Kato SD70ace Digitrax Decoder



## PMOC (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for a Digitrax decoder with sound to put in my N scale Kato SD70ACe. The Digitrax website brings up the SDN144K1E decoder but it states, "for SD40 and similar locomotives." Has anyone else put this decoder in this engine? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, that is the correct decoder for that loco
Just remember they do not show you the capacitor you have to stuff in there 
Also you will need the 2 metal tabs from the DC board and solder them on the DCC board for the motor contacts
It is a tight squeeze to pack it all in there
I put one in my Kato ES44 and took it out 
I did not mill the frame bought the rectangular speaker and still was a tight fit, removed the capacitor and still could not get the shell to sit down all the way
Sound was so so :thumbsdown:
Removed the sound decoder put the regular one back in and the decoder sits in its bag now 
Maybe someday I will re-visit sound
Good luck


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If its the Digitrax for the Kato SD40 I installed one a little while ago in my Kato and I have to say was less than impressed. I even swapped out the supplied speaker for a sugar cube but it didn't make much difference. The sound was very muddled. Maybe it was a bad one.

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## PMOC (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Tony35 and cycleops. Maybe I should look in to another manufacturer. I have a Digitrax in my Amtrak P42 and it sounds pretty good, although this is my first Digitrax sound decoder and don't have anything to compare it to. 

Does anyone have a decoder with sound recommendation for the Kato SD70ACe?


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Your Amtrak P42 has more room under the shell than ACe so the sound will be better

I hear Loksound is pretty good

Is your frame milled for sound?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am in HO so this may vary from what you have. I tried a Digitrax sound decoder and was not impressed. I also tried an MRC sound decoder and was less than impressed with the motor control. Then I tried an MRC sound only decoder and have nothing but good things to say for the price I paid. I have not tried Lokosound or Soundtrax products yet but they are higher priced also.


----------



## PMOC (Oct 14, 2014)

I am not sure if the frame is milled, I have not pulled the shell off yet. I dont think that it would be. I have been doing quite a bit of research over the past few days and it looks like Loksound is really good. The sounds are really nice and clear. The only thing is that I don't see a drop in decoder so would be a little more work, but it would be worth it.


----------

